# London broil



## $moke!t (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm looking to smoke my first London broil. It's  3 1/2 lbs. I have a WSM. I'm thinking of smoking it at 250 for about hour and a half. Just hoping to get some advice in advance from you folks if need be so I don't mess it up tonight.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 31, 2021)

If you plan on a reverse sear finish, you'll want to remove it from the smoker when the IT is 115° - 120°.  Also, check the IT during the reverse sear.  I like to get them about 130°, rest it loosely covered with foil and let the carry over temp take it up another 3° - 5°.

Otherwise, leave it in the smoker until it reaches your desired finish IT.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 31, 2021)

Use a jaccard or if you dont have one stab both sides with a fork about 200 times. Sprinkle on some unseasoned meat tenderizer and let it sit for a couple hours. Then season and either grill on high heat until you hit 125-130 or smoke to 115 then sear the hell out of it. Slice thin against the grain.

Just saw secondhandsmokers comments above. He's got you covered.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 31, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Use a jaccard or if you dont have one stab both sides with a fork about 200 times. Sprinkle on some unseasoned meat tenderizer and let it sit for a couple hours. Then season and either grill on high heat until you hit 125-130 or smoke to 115 then sear the hell out of it. Slice thin against the grain.
> 
> Just saw secondhandsmokers comments above. He's got you covered.



Lately, I stopped using the jaccard.  They have been tender enough with out doing it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 31, 2021)

As for seasonings, it can be as simple as SPOG, or herb crusted with rosemary etc, or marinate it for a couple of hours in your favorite marinade including the classic Italian dressing.  I usually marinate them in a soy sauce based marinade because I am old and lazy.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Use a jaccard or if you dont have one stab both sides with a fork about 200 times. Sprinkle on some unseasoned meat tenderizer and let it sit for a couple hours. Then season and either grill on high heat until you hit 125-130 or smoke to 115 then sear the hell out of it. Slice thin against the grain.
> 
> Just saw secondhandsmokers comments above. He's got you covered.


Gonna have that man looking like a psycho stabbing a piece of meat 200x lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 31, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Gonna have that man looking like a psycho stabbing a piece of meat 200x lol


 But its so gratifying...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 31, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Gonna have that man looking like a psycho stabbing a piece of meat 200x lol


Might think he's a vegetarian!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 31, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Gonna have that man looking like a psycho stabbing a piece of meat 200x lol



Almost be like having one too many booster shots!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Almost be like having one too many booster shots!


Only funny because it's true!


----------

